# Horned Lizards



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I found a few of these dudes while I was scouting for deer this past weekend.
































































I could probably do a lot better taking the photos but I have never seen so many of these things in one place. I think I saw about 10 of them just while I was walking the trail. Spotted one decent buck, 24" or so, but he was 900 yards off in low light.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love Horny Toads !!! Good find ! 

I'd say them pic's are _really _nice too !!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool, they look so chilled and relaxed.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Is that last h toad on top of a giant lizard? What is that???


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, it is a Liopleurodon. A lot of people think they're extinct but I see them all the time up there.

Actually its just a lichen-covered rock:


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet pictures! I grew up catching every critter I could find (I'm 24) but I've only seen one horny toad and it was in my parents neighborhood. I've always wondered why you never see them anywhere. Where were the pics taken? Shoot me a pm if you don't want to say in the thread. Don't worry I don't even own a gun nor know the least bit about dear/hunting.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know where you were but those things keep my kids entertained for days everytime we head to grandmas house. (Dushesne)They chase and sometimes manage to catch those things all day. They are funny looking little buggars.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

If I remember correctly, they are all over antalope island. I saw countless on the way up Freary peak, enjoy getting up there....


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome pics. I love the look on the faces. They always look so serious and noble.

Thanks


----------

